# New Motor Arriving Saturday (Now with pics)



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Nipped into the dealers today to finalise a few things and they had a cancelled order ready to go- similar spec to what i had ordered except colour.

So we arranged a suitable discount on the provisor i took it this month and hey presto!

Picking her up on Saturday - well excited!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

So about 3 hours sleep on friday night then :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

yes indeed! I didn't realise that's Xmas Eve 

how cool


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

digimeisTTer said:


> yes indeed! I didn't realise that's Xmas Eve
> 
> how cool


It not! Its' Sunday Digi??????  :roll:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

LOL!


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Your allowed one early Christmas present! :lol: Congratulations! :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Result. nice colour too! Enjoy your new car. I would rather have an S3 than a TT.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Cheers gary 

still waiting for that boat invite :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

As with the R32 although the S3's looks aren't to everybody's taste, there is no denying the S3 is a superb drive! Evo have raved about it, and I will lay money that the grin on your face will be bigger than when you drive the TT! 8)

Enjoy!

p.s. get ready to start washing your car more often.... my last 2 cars were black, and you'll understand what I mean in a few months time! :wink:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Cheers Kev

I know, i drove the TT first and then the S3 and was grinning like a loon in the S3

i Like it 'cos it's understated but agree on the black cleaning issue 

I wanted sprint blue - but hey


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> Cheers gary
> 
> *still waiting for that boat invite * :wink:


Aye - 2006 didn't really happen - wot with divorce, then babies, then house move etc - 2007! And I look forward to seeing that S3.

Guess you will be investing in a Porter Cable?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

garyc said:


> Guess you will be investing in a Porter Cable?


Should I?

Why?

Getting a bit excited now! Less than 24 hours to go  :roll:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

She's arrived!!!!!!     

Wow! awesome car, really pleased and fair play to Poole Audi for a great handover - car was extremely well prepped not a single mark on her.

They have an indoor self contained bay which the car was sat in with plenty of lighting and she looked absolutely stunning.

Had to have my piccy taken of the keys being handed over too :?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics, Pics please.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Will post piccys tomorrow - too dark by the time i got home :?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Ah well

thought a few more people might be interested :?

Kinda takes the shine off


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> Ah well
> 
> thought a few more people might be interested :?
> 
> Kinda takes the shine off


Get yourself out to the garage and take some f*cking pictures then! B*llocks to the dark, you have a flash don't you!


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Im really keen to see some pics, Im dead jealous to be honest.

Congrats on the new car


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> Ah well
> 
> thought a few more people might be interested :?
> 
> Kinda takes the shine off


Ahh, diddums.

I can pretend to be interested if that will make you feel better about getting a new car.

Do other peoples interest really count that much? Glad to see you bought it for the right reasons...

Enjoy *your* new car. And post some pics!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm interested but I've been out celebrating our win over spurs  Wheres the pics??????


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Congrats on the new motor.

This may be my next choice when my love affair with the TT2 subsides.

Missus wants one in Imola 

Steve


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Still waiting for pics digi, youve got no excuses now that the sun is out - well trying to come out :lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

He must be out making use of his new purchase........ I know I would be


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Where is it? where is it?

Come on digi get it out! :roll: :lol:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Here she is!

Sorry about the crap settting - back of my office 

Many thanks to KMP for his help [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Tadahh! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] :lol:

Very very Nice indeed! 

It could now do with a clean! :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

M T Pickering said:


> It could now do with a clean! :roll: :roll: :roll:


cheeky bugger


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

very nice [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

nice indeedilly doodilly


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Looks good - I'll keep an eye out for you!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> Here she is!
> 
> Sorry about the crap settting - back of my office
> 
> Many thanks to KMP for his help [smiley=thumbsup.gif]





garyc said:


> Guess you will be investing in a Porter Cable?


*Should I?*

Why?

To keep it looking like that!

Classy car.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Very nice I was thinking about one of these before I decided on the MkII .


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

i will keep an eye out for it i live in poole/bournemouth area...

very nice car indeed


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

What are the white marks around the front lights ? is it just a camera fault?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> What are the white marks around the front lights ? is it just a camera fault?


Looks like reflections of the flash to me.


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Nice S3 digimeisTTer 8)

Much prefer the flat bottom steering wheel to this one:


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

S3 looks good with excellent performance.

For the price you would think that audi would include the flat ottom steering wheel


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Philr said:


> For the price you would think that audi would include the flat ottom steering wheel


I agree :?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

DISAPPOINTED!

I went past your office 4 times yesterday (Friday) and each time thought I might get a glimpse of the S3, but you were closed.

Obviously business is good


----------



## KJM (Jun 27, 2005)

Ummmmm thats lovely!  8)


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> DISAPPOINTED!
> 
> I went past your office 4 times yesterday (Friday) and each time thought I might get a glimpse of the S3, but you were closed.
> 
> Obviously business is good


I thought you had my mob. You should've rang me. i did FA yesterday and today apart from a bit of  hooning. and housework


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Very nice, love the internal spec


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Really nice Andy  8)

Going to be a sod to keep clean :roll:

Still don't like the dimpled seats though - remind me of a jumper I had in the eighties :? :lol: :roll:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Cheers Paul (and guys)

I wasn't so hot on the pimpled seats either - but having lived with them, they're growing on me. Supposed to reap the benefit of them in hot weather i'm told :?

Still, once my fat ass is in one you can't tell any difference anyway :wink:


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Still don't like the dimpled seats though - remind me of a jumper I had in the eighties :? :lol: :roll:


A leather jumper - oooo errrr missus   :wink:


----------

